# (από) μακριά κι αγαπημένοι



## nickel (Nov 7, 2016)

Για τις σχέσεις με την Εκκλησία, ο νέος υπουργός Παιδείας Κώστας Γαβρόγλου είπε εκείνο το «μακριά κι αγαπημένοι», το οποίο εμπλούτισε αργότερα με ένα «όπως όλες οι οικογένειες».

http://www.newsit.gr/politikh/Gavro...geneies-einai-makria-ki-agapimenoi-vid/670960

Ο Γαβρόγλου είναι φυσικός και (ομότιμος) καθηγητής της Ιστορίας των Επιστημών, οπότε οι δικές του σχέσεις με την Εκκλησία είναι μάλλον αυτού του επιπέδου, του «μακριά κι αγαπημένοι».

Εγώ όμως κόλλησα στην απόδοση της έκφρασης στα αγγλικά. Προς το παρόν: *Safer loved from a distance.* 

Αλλά δεν μπορεί, θα υπάρχει κάτι πιο ιδιωματικό που μου διαφεύγει.


----------



## Earion (Nov 7, 2016)

Μήπως λείπει ένα *από* ; Το ξέρω ως : *Από *μακριά κι αγαπημένοι.


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2016)

Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό, αλλά πρέπει να υπάρχει σαν εναλλακτικό, οπότε το πρόσθεσα έτσι που το πρόσθεσα στον τίτλο.


----------



## Theseus (Nov 7, 2016)

There is a translation of this proverb thus:-
"Απο μακρυά και αγαπημένοι (παρά απο κοντά και μαλωμένοι)".
Better to live apart and get along than to live together and argue. 
There is also a song of the same title, whose Greek translation is "Away & in love". See for the lyrics & translations:- http://lyricstranslate.com/en/Makria-kai-agapimenoi-Away-and-love.html
I am almost tempted to translate it by a modification of a common English proverb as 'distance makes the heart grow fonder'!


----------



## pontios (Nov 7, 2016)

Not quite" love", but "αγαπημένοι" is more about "getting along" here (I think and as noted already).

With this in mind:

_From a friendly distance?_
_Keep a friendly distance?_
_To live amicably apart_?.. _It's better to live amicably apart?_?

Also,_ to keep a respectful distance._? .. or_ at a respectful distance?_


----------



## daeman (Nov 7, 2016)

Theseus said:


> ...
> I am almost tempted to translate it by a modification of a common English proverb as 'distance makes the heart grow fonder'!



There's also the opposite: Μάτια που δεν βλέπονται, γρήγορα λησμονιούνται.
I wish that were the case here, but it's almost impossible not to see the clergy in Greece. 
Εδώ παπάς, εκεί παπάς, παντού παπατζήδες. «Πάρε τον παπά» λέγαμε μικροί όταν τους βλέπαμε, αποτροπαϊκά.

along with its adversative in a mantinada:

Τα μάθια που δε βλέπουνται, γρήγορα λησμονιούνται
μα αν αγαπιούνται δυο καρδιές, ποτέ τους δεν ξεχνιούνται

and a song to boot:






Κι αν τώρα δυσκολεύομαι το στόμα μου να ανοίξω
Κάθισα και σου 'γραψα δυο λόγια στο χαρτί

Μάτια που δεν βλέπονται γρήγορα λησμονιούνται
Μου 'πες κάποιο βράδυ με παράπονο θολό
Οι έρωτες, καρδιά μου, δεν πεθαίνουν μα κοιμούνται
Για να μπορούν κρυφά να κοροϊδεύουν τον καιρό

along with a couple more, by Kostas Virvos and by Panos Gavalas.


----------



## pontios (Nov 7, 2016)

Just adding to my above post .. ..
Ο Γαβρόγλου είναι φυσικός και (ομότιμος) καθηγητής της Ιστορίας των Επιστημών, οπότε οι δικές του σχέσεις με την Εκκλησία είναι μάλλον αυτού του επιπέδου, του «μακριά κι αγαπημένοι».

It almost sounds like _"live and let live"_, here (in this context)?

*live and let live*
phrase of live
1.
proverb
you should tolerate the opinions and behaviour of others so that they will similarly tolerate your own.


----------



## Theseus (Nov 8, 2016)

Daeman's opposite in Greek 'out of sight, out of mind' is a useful addition to my repertoire. I tried to find something proverbial but I like pontios's idioms. The opposite in English of 'out of sight, out of mind' is, of course, 'absence makes the heart grow fonder', hence my attempt at something similar to the Greek expression.


----------



## pontios (Nov 8, 2016)

Theseus said:


> ..."'absence makes the heart grow fonder', hence my attempt at something similar to the Greek expression.



This would be the general tenor of the Greek phrase, and it would be worthwhile to look for a corresponding equivalent, I agree.

But, re: nickel's cited example, as you've noted, the "μακριά/distance" here has more to do with "making room" - allowing breathing space - to accommodate a contrary view or belief. There's a _*laissez faire*_, _*live and let live*_ (almost selfless) feel to it - like a resigned acceptance of the unbridgeable gulf that exists for the greater good (a peaceable co-existence).


----------



## cougr (Nov 11, 2016)

Keeping distance keeps the peace. 

Along the same lines but slightly different: "familiarity breeds contempt"


----------



## pontios (Nov 11, 2016)

cougr said:


> Keeping distance keeps the peace.
> 
> Along the same lines but slightly different: "familiarity breeds contempt"



Speaking of which ... you've been keeping an amicable distance - giving us the wide berth - lately.

You know what they say about busy people - if you want something done, you give it to a busy person. So no excuses! :)


----------

